# I'm freaking out! Help!



## MrsDouglas (Mar 29, 2015)

Okay, our puppies are 7 weeks old and my girls just found our great pyr's stuck together after the act of mating. Is it even possible that she is already in heat again??? I was going to schedule her to be spayed after all the puppies go to their new homes at 10 weeks old. Now I am freaking out that she could be pregnant again. She was really too young to be having this first round of puppies (one year old) and I definitely think it would be bad for her to have another litter. I just never imagined that it was even possible for her to be in heat again so soon. :grit:

I am hoping, maybe, possibly, did he mate her because she is still having discharge from the puppies? (have read that can last up to 8 weeks) But I thought she would just not allow him to mount her if she wasn't in heat, so now I am totally confused and freaked out. For sure, I will be calling my vet in the morning, but if anyone has any experience with this, I'm all ears.


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

yes it happens - a strong willed dog WILL mate a ***** that isn't in season.

She will not be pregnant again.


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

You can still have her spayed after she's out of heat. It will probably be a good idea to get it done before she is too far along in pregnancy.


----------

